# Embroidering small items?



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been asked to embroider some small items but not sure if I can or not and my supplier for hoops is closed as it's the weekend

How easy is it to embroider wristbands?

My machine is a SWF1501


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are specialized cylinder hoops to embroider wristbands, socks, etc. Trying to do it on a regular hoop can be difficult if not impossible.

Experiment with one of the smaller hoops you have on hand.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Use the smallest hoop possible and be careful that you don't stretch the fabric too much.
Also, if these wristbands are terrycloth, you may need to use a topper such as AquaFilm or Solvy (looks like plastic wrap you cover leftover food with) so the stitches don't sink down into the fabric.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I have embroidered numbers on wristbands before. Definitely use topping. I used an 8 cm hoop. Had to be careful about keeping the underside of the wristband from getting caught up in the hook. Pretty much had to hold the underside on each one. It can be done, you just need a small enough hoop and topping.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We use the fast frames and have no problems with wristbands. We do not have the SWF machine though. I think the fast frames work on a lot of different machines though. You may look at fastframes.com.

Marilyn


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

its not that hard to embroider a number on a wristband just use proper materials. and follow procedures or you can search the internet on how to embroider a number on a wristbands.


----------



## superpunch.com (Nov 8, 2009)

adhesive backing and a bit of imagination will do the trick.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a SWF 1501T and I use my fast frames for wristbands, socks, beanies and washcloths.. 
I use the lightweight sticky back from Gunold and solvy on the top.. works great. 

I don't recommend it if you have a great number to do but you could try the longer hoop line them up and clip them with some clips to hold them on..


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

superpunch.com said:


> adhesive backing and a bit of imagination will do the trick.




@TS
this is what you are looking for.


----------

